

screencast suggestions? - rwebb

I'm launching an app soon and think a screencast would be very useful for users.  I'm looked at demogirl.com but our users are going to be middle aged men using the service for business purposes...molly's peppy voice probably isn't a good fit.  any other good services out there?  or any good free software to do this myself?  preferably for a mac?
======
mattculbreth
I recently used <http://www.shinywhitebox.com/home/home.html> for this very
purpose. I did a very simple demo of our application with me talking, merely
for the purpose of showing a remote colleague what we were doing. Worked
great.

If you go here: <http://seankelly.tv/videos/tools-of-the-trade/> you'll see a
great post about some good tools. This fellow created a nice cast of different
web development frameworks that's become a must-see on the web. Might even
post it here as a separate item for folks.

~~~
thomasswift
I second IShowU. Just do a fe test runs before really recording it. Check your
audio levels and watch your final output size.

